

San Francisco:  Experts say beach radiation unrelated to Fukushima - yapcguy
http://www.hmbreview.com/news/experts-say-beach-radiation-unrelated-to-fukushima/article_d3bb5b14-77ea-11e3-a37b-001a4bcf887a.html

======
yapcguy
I imagine people will be relieved to hear that Fukushima is not (yet) the
cause, but will officials clean-up the beach?

 _> “It's not normal. I've never seen 400 cpm when I just wave my Geiger
around.” he said. “There has to be something radioactive for it to do that.”

Weiss is no amateur; for 40 years he has made a living designing Geiger
counters, most recently for International Medcom Inc. After he verified the
hotspot, he took a sample of the dark sediment and sent it to his company's
main offices in Sebastopol for analysis.

International Medcom CEO Dan Sythe later put the dirt sample in a spectrum
analyzer to view the radioactive “signature” of the particles, the photon
energy associated with each isotope. What he found was different from
cesium-137, the fissile material used in the Fukushima reactors. He would know
– since the 2011 meltdown, Sythe has visited Japan nine times to help map the
cesium fallout. _

